# flat river stones - where to get them?



## BettaBeats

*flat or round river stones - where to get them?*

I need some flat or round river stones with a fairly big surface area. I'd like about 3-5. Does anyone know where to get these in the Downtown area? I need them to specifically grow algae and to make little caves for my stiphodons.


----------



## AquariAM

http://www.atlanticlandscape.com/images/webgalleries/River Rock/mexican_beach_pebbles_large.JPG

Mexican beach pebble

$.10 to .20 ish a pound

http://www.qualityorganicproducts.com/images/river_rock_2_to_6_hn1q.jpg

River rock (mix of sedimentary igneous and metamorphic rocks)

About 100 lbs for $7-10

Betz Cut Stone, Kennedy Rd, Scarboro


----------



## BettaBeats

mexican beach pebbles. thanks!


----------



## BettaBeats

at the bottom of this page: 
http://www.stonedecorative.com/deco...en-rocks.htm?gclid=CJeuocjBr6ECFVZY2god7W6TAg

there are samples for $9.90 ($10).. that's including shipping.

How can I tell if the rocks will leach anything into my tank?


----------



## AquariAM

The green/grey unpolished at the bottom would be fine. It's some kind of sedimentary rock. Likely will buffer water ever so slightly. 

Make sure you dont get overly smooth polished rocks. Algae grows better on a slightly roughed surface.


----------



## BettaBeats

AquariAM said:


> The green/grey unpolished at the bottom would be fine. It's some kind of sedimentary rock. Likely will buffer water ever so slightly.
> 
> Make sure you dont get overly smooth polished rocks. Algae grows better on a slightly roughed surface.


i was thinking that. I picked the black -grey unpolished rocks?

it's the weekend so i can still change if needed.


----------



## AquariAM

You know you can go to betz and get them cheaper right?


----------



## BettaBeats

after the cost of transit and foreseeing a huge headache, this is easiest.


----------



## JamesG

If you want smooth river rocks just like this and you live in the city, take a trip to the Toronto Islands. I am not sure the name of the larger one, I think it is center island, but there are tons of smooth stones just like the ones in all the links.


----------



## Darkblade48

JamesG said:


> If you want smooth river rocks just like this and you live in the city, take a trip to the Toronto Islands. I am not sure the name of the larger one, I think it is center island, but there are tons of smooth stones just like the ones in all the links.


I thought taking things like rocks, branches, etc from these kinds of places was illegal?


----------



## JamesG

Darkblade48 said:


> I thought taking things like rocks, branches, etc from these kinds of places was illegal?


I can't comment to that. They are there. My post was more of a statement of fact


----------

